# How to stop religious people from visiting your home.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

A couple of days ago I posted a thread in the Showroom board about my groundbreaker arm. Well, I wasn't going to leave it in the ground for 2 months, so I did the next reasonable thing. I put it in my front door's window.










It's been there for a few days, and on Friday, we all left for a while. It seems the local Mormons chose Friday to make their rounds. We came home and found this in the door.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Now you have something to put into the arm's hand. (no offense to anyone, of course)


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

it's cool that they had a sence of humor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Eyes - clearly they had a sense of humor about it. We get Mormon folk passing through here every now and then. They're always courteous and pleasant, we chat for a few minutes, and they go their way. Of course, now I'm wondering if it's because we're scarier than a severed arm:googly:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I used to be Mormon, and I used to go door-to-door with the missionaries once in a while because, at the time, I thought it was nice. They generally are good-natured, and it does take a lot to shock them, you wouldn't believe some of the things they encounter at peoples' front doors... wait a minute, who am I talking to, you guys probably would! I no longer agree with the Mormon church (perhaps the understatement of the year), but most of them are decent people just doing what they think is best. The missionaries never come to our house, I'm sure that's one of the first things the mission president tells every newbie... stay away from those people.... 
ps. spookkid, I like your arm!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's funny!! Since I've been working on my demon in the garage, it's amazing how the local religious groups see me working in my garage and don't bother to stop and chat. I've never been rude or obnoxious to them, and they used to stop and give me their literature and politely walk away. Just goes to show what they perceive to be evil must translate to the individual working on it!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've known a few Mormons, and they were always very good-natured. While they're a bit too hung up on "clean" living for my my lifestyle, I've never had one shake a finger at me or give me the brimstone treatment. I guess their attitude is "Oh well, if they wanna slide to hell, that's their choice." Or maybe, unlike some other churches, they're smart enough to know that being pissy and judgemental will just turn people off so they keep pouring on the Nice. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Or maybe, unlike some other churches, they're smart enough to know that being pissy and judgemental will just turn people off so they keep pouring on the Nice. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.


You've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not sure there is a way to get them not to come but, judging by the note they don't seem to be insulting you, if I were you I would worry about the ones yelling threats and damnations at you, if there are any, not the ones who say "HaHa, you're arm scared us." if it wasn't a church you would laugh too.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

GothicCandle said:


> I'm not sure there is a way to get them not to come but, judging by the note they don't seem to be insulting you, if I were you I would worry about the ones yelling threats and damnations at you, if there are any, not the ones who say "HaHa, you're arm scared us." if it wasn't a church you would laugh too.


I know, I didn't mean for my post to sound like they where horrible, and I was terribly offended. I just wanted to share this little occurrence.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The mormans in our area are pretty relaxed.I really enjoy their visits.
Great that they have a sense of humor.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Some people hang "No Soliciting" signs but noooo, we at HF hang body parts. Clever!


----------

